# More Shortest Books Ever Written



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

25. "Things I wouldn't do for Money" by Dennis Rodman

24. Human Rights Advances in China 

23. The Differences Between Reality and Dilbert 

22. "The Book of Virtue" by Bill Clinton 

21. "To all the Men I've Loved Before" Ellen DeG. 

20. "My Plan to Find the Real Killers" by OJ Simpson 

19. "Strom Thurmond: Intelligent Quotes" 

18. Al Gore: The Wild Years 

17. Amelia Earhart's Guide to the Pacific Ocean 

16. America's Most Popular Lawyers 

15. Career Opportunities for History Majors 

14. Detroit - A Travel Guide 

13. Different Ways to Spell "Bob" 

12. Dr. Kevorkian's Collection of Motivational Speeches 

11. Easy UNIX /* GCFL: come on! it's not that difficult!  */ 

10. Ethiopian Tips on World Dominance 

9. Everything Men Know About Women 

8. Everything Women Know About Men 

7. French Hospitality to non-Francophones 

6. George Foreman's Big Book of Baby Names 

5. "How to Sustain a Musical Career" by Art Garfunkel 

4. One Hundred and One Spotted Owl Recipes by the EPA 

3. Staple Your Way to Success 

2. The Amish Phone Book

and the Number One World's Shortest Book:

1. The Engineer's Guide to Fashion


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent! :up:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Where did you find that? I'm still laughing...:lol:

Rich



hdtvfan0001 said:


> 25. "Things I wouldn't do for Money" by Dennis Rodman
> 
> 24. Human Rights Advances in China
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Excellent! :up:


"Ethiopian tips on world dominance" really cracked me up....:lol:

Rich


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

The Engineer's Guide to Fashion

Considering a career in Engineering and my wife always says I have a lack of diversity in my wardrobe. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AttiTech said:


> The Engineer's Guide to Fashion
> 
> Considering a career in Engineering and my wife always says I have a lack of diversity in my wardrobe. :lol:


That was one that puzzled me. Jeans and a dress shirt in a chemical plant is "dressy". Never saw suits or jackets and slacks. And I've been to a lot of plants all over the country.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> The Engineer's Guide to Fashion
> 
> Considering a career in Engineering and my wife always says I have *a lack of diversity in my wardrobe*. :lol:


Pocket Protector not included. 


rich584 said:


> That was one that puzzled me. Jeans and a dress shirt in a chemical plant is "dressy". Never saw suits or jackets and slacks. And I've been to a lot of plants all over the country.


Perhaps they're referencing a different kind of engineer?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

#13
Let's see, there's BBO and OBB.

I think I've got it covered!

Shorter Books: Different ways to spell AL, Different ways to spell ED.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> That was one that puzzled me. Jeans and a dress shirt in a chemical plant is "dressy". Never saw suits or jackets and slacks. And I've been to a lot of plants all over the country.
> 
> Rich


I think that's the point.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I think that's the point.


Exactly. How many "jeans and a dress shirt" clad models grace the pages of GQ? How many engineers have ever even opened a copy of GQ? How many know what GQ is?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> Exactly. How many "jeans and a dress shirt" clad models grace the pages of GQ? How many engineers have ever even opened a copy of GQ? How many know what GQ is?


I can't answer those questions, but a pretty girl in tight jeans and a dress shirt...yummy! The engineers I've known and partied with were pretty intelligent and always were with good lookin' girls.

By the way, a pretty girl with just a dress shirt on...

Rich


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I can't answer those questions, but a pretty girl in tight jeans and a dress shirt...yummy! The engineers I've known and partied with were pretty intelligent and always were with good lookin' girls.
> 
> By the way, a pretty girl with just a dress shirt on...
> 
> Rich


Absolutely. Except the models in _Gentleman's Quarterly_ are men.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

By the way...a good friend is an electronics engineer - that title is actually on his business card.

He dresses just fine (at least that's what I tell him).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> Absolutely. Except the models in _Gentleman's Quarterly_ are men.


And that's a man's magazine? Excuse my naivety....:lol:

Rich


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

rich584 said:


> And that's a man's magazine? Excuse my naivety....:lol:


Yeah. I consider it as sort of a softcore Playboy for gays. Or metrosexuals at least.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> Yeah. I consider it as sort of a softcore Playboy for gays. Or metrosexuals at least.


I was gonna ask about that, but didn't know how to phrase it without hurting someone's feelings. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Rich


----------

